# Why does she keep staring at me?



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I've had Gretta for 6 months and she is around 2 years old. She was very isolated before I got her. She was in a small cage at a pet store with no wheel or house- just a bowl of food and water. She came right from a breeder and into the store.
My hope when I got her was to give her a big cage with a wheel to run on. I didn't know how bonding would go as she was so socially neglected.
She was pretty cranky when I first got her and would run to the safety of her house if I ever moved when she happened to be out of her house.
Lately when I go by her cage I see her awake in her igloo house staring in my direction (I know they have bad eye sight so I know she's not actually looking at me). I'll talk to her or take her out when she does this, but this is a change in her behaviour. She used to hide all day and I would never see her except when I brought her out.
I don't know what she wants. Is she finally comfortable here?


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

That sounds to me like it's her getting more comfortable  I hope that's the case!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had (and spoiled, coddled, loved on...) my 2.5 year old hedgie Thistle since she was just a baby. She is very friendly and cuddley, but if she's ever out when I come near the cage she still makes a lightening fast scramble into her igloo every time. 

It does sound like yours is becoming more comfortable and curious. It will take time. And thank you for getting her out of that place! Poor girl


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

our girl will do that too especially if she is on her wheel!. She just freezes and stares! I think she thinks if she doesnt move then I cant see her!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Thanks! I was hoping she was finally relaxing but it is so weird to go pass her cage and see her staring at me. 
I felt obligated to get her out of that store, so I'm glad she is more comfortable and feels more at home. Although she still sometimes plays dead when I take her out- but she makes a good snuggler in any case!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

She's not staring, she's waiting contact from the mother ship! :grin:

That's the only explanation for why they do the things they do.


----------

